# Canada's Hercs star in dangerous ballet of mid-air refuelling



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

A great story on an often forgotten part of combined air operations.



> June 14, 2011
> *Canada's Hercs star in dangerous ballet of mid-air refuelling*
> 
> By PAUL KORING
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice article, but semi-useless without photo's.  Editor should be ashamed .


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, there was a video link on the original page; here's the link, if it doesn't work let me know.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/video/video-hercules-refuelling-a-french-plane/article2061513/


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Sorry, there was a video link on the original page; here's the link, if it doesn't work let me know.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/video/video-hercules-refuelling-a-french-plane/article2061513/


Thanks.  Does the Canadian Military have an Audio-Visual Organization like we do?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Thanks. Does the Canadian Military have an Audio-Visual Organization like we do?



Yes we do, we actually have a couple different organizations.  There's Combat Camera, they are attached to pretty much every operation/event across all branches of service.  The Army has their own group, Army News and then each base has a "photo" section.


----------

